# Trubute To Grandmaster Long



## scottie (Oct 12, 2010)

* By: Phil Little  * _*Grandmaster Harold G. Long took many boys and molded them into men.*_
_*I am no exception. He influenced my life more than any other mortal man.*_
_*He was the toughest man I have ever known,*_
_*Yet his heart was gentle.*_
_*He trained me to fight,*_
_*But encouraged me to work with others toward common goals.*_
_*He showed me how to teach,*_
_*And how to learn.*_
_*He demonstrated unconditional loyalty to his teacher,*_
_*And demanded the same from me.*_
_*He taught me how to lead,*_
_*And how to follow.*_
_*He never feared controversy,*_
_*And welcomed it when the ends justified the means.*_
_*He exemplified tremendous strength and stamina,*_
_*Even in the face of illness.*_
_*He was the model student of the martial art*_
_*And the master instructor.*_
_*And in the end*_
_*He taught me to live life to the fullest,*_
_*And to die with dignity*_​This was taken from usika.com.
Master Long Died 12 years ago. I never got to meet him, but from what I hear it would have been an experience. If you knew him or have any stories about him please share. As today we pay tribute to his life. ​​


----------

